# :facepalm: 2012 the movie...



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay seriously -- How many times is this fucking guy going to make this fucking movie? (Same director as Independence Day and the Day After Tomorrow...)



I wish I had the power to convince everyone to boycott stupid generic movies like this until they stop making them..

*edit* and really, Cusack? Oh, how the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Nick (Jun 19, 2009)

until people stop going to see it?

until he stops making £££££££££££££££$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$££££££££££££££$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I actually can't wait.

I've got a thing for Apocalypse films and The Day After Tomorrow is a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 19, 2009)

i just think that in the teaser there is a wave going over some kind of monastry in Tibet..that's a pretty huge wave if you ask me...

same point of view as the one i shared for Transformers2 and i feel about Terminator...awesome CGI'd trailers..but the film sucks!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually can't wait.
> 
> I've got a thing for Apocalypse films and The Day After Tomorrow is a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 19, 2009)

This movie is gonna be awesome just from the amount of face melting there will be.

And to the OP, since when did we not enjoy movies about the world ending?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

The Apocalyse is so fucking metal


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

silentrage said:


> This movie is gonna be awesome just from the amount of face melting there will be.
> 
> And to the OP, since when did we not enjoy movies about the world ending?


 
Me personally? Since always, pretty much. I mean, I think I was about 13 when Independence Day came out (give or take, I'm not bothering to look up the release date) and as such I was young enough to thoroughly enjoy it at the time, but it has NOT stood the test of time for me.

I wasted $9 on the Day After Tomorrow in the theaters (nuclear wolves? REALLY?!), and swore to myself that I'd never pay that kind of money to see a generic disaster film again -- certainly not one directed by this hack who's clearly incapable of doing anything but ripping himself off.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 19, 2009)

^
Preferences I guess. 

Were those nuclear wolves? I thought they were just regular starving wolves. 

I'm not seeing the parallels between Independence Day and Day After Tomorrow, or 2012 for that matter. It looks to me like one is about an alien invasion, one is about how Al Gore is right, the last being apparently the remake of the bible.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

silentrage said:


> ^
> Preferences I guess.
> 
> Were those nuclear wolves? I thought they were just regular starving wolves.
> ...


 
They're all 'the world is going to end because of (x), now let's see how cool it looks when we blow up these iconic landmarks, but wait -- this Joe Everyman douchebag is single handedly going to save everything!!'

The wolves had glowing red eyes, as if they were sent by Satan or were Terminator wolves or something. I don't know WHAT they were supposed to be. I just called them nuclear wolves because I couldn't think of another way to put it.

And WTF does 2012 have to do with the Bible? It's been a while since I've read it, but I'm fairly certain there's no mention of the Mayans in there....


----------



## silentrage (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah but that's like saying all kung fu movies are about guys who've had loved ones killed by crime bosses and trained in kungfu in 80's style montages then went on a revenge killing spree,
Or that all romance movies are about boy meets girl, or that all war movies are about countries going to war. 


Hmm, giant flood that destroys the world, big ships that people go on to save themselves... no resemblance at all.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Hmm, giant flood that destroys the world, big ships that people go on to save themselves... no resemblance at all.


 
There's a big difference between 'based on' and 'draws parrallels to'.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a bible remake, the average joe guy is obviously jesus, the mayans were god, and people are the animals.
Ok I was just poking fun at the giant ships part, it just looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 19, 2009)

this movie looks like a good make out movie.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 3, 2009)

synrgy said:


> They're all 'the world is going to end because of (x), now let's see how cool it looks when we blow up these iconic landmarks, but wait -- this Joe Everyman douchebag is single handedly going to save everything!!'



That's a lot of movies though, good and bad.


----------



## Variant (Jul 13, 2009)

The truth about 2012 is in my profile.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 13, 2009)

Mayans? Mankind's earliest civilisation? Really? News to me, and the Mesopotamians are gonna be pissed...


----------



## Jogeta (Jul 13, 2009)

looks worth seeing in cinemas if only for the amount of stuff getting destroyed on a really big screen!

... how come nobody ever saves their guitars/gear in these kinda films?! surviving the apocalypse and having nothing to play on afterwards equals fail!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The Apocalyse is so fucking metal



Fuck yes!


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 13, 2009)

anybody see knowing?

that was .....fuck....owful

its the end of the world....hey alien angels!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> anybody see knowing?
> 
> that was .....fuck....owful
> 
> its the end of the world....hey alien angels!



yeah that was dreadful.


----------



## Soviettank (Jul 13, 2009)

The best part of that trailer was when JFK destroyed the Capitol Building.


----------



## MFB (Jul 14, 2009)

I love how people think when the clock rolls around to 12:01 on fucking January 1st, 2012 the shits gonna hit the fan like a fucking snap of my fingers  Really people, not to mention the obvious flaws of this shit - I mean a giant spacecraft? Where the fuck are you gonna fly to IF THE WORLD IS ENDING? Not to mention what happens when you run out of fuel hmm douchebags?


----------



## loktide (Jul 14, 2009)

i see no problem with this movie... or was somebody actually expecting a semi well-construted plot from a movie directed Roland Emmerich? 

it's all about putting obscene amount of special effects in a movie. again 


i'll watch it. and will facepalm. a lot.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 14, 2009)

Jogeta said:


> looks worth seeing in cinemas if only for the amount of stuff getting destroyed on a really big screen!
> 
> ... how come nobody ever saves their guitars/gear in these kinda films?! surviving the apocalypse and having nothing to play on afterwards equals fail!




You would definitely see me running across the screen strapped with a guitar and as much gear as I could carry. 

Needless to say it would slow me down and I would probably die.



Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah that was dreadful.




I actually loved Knowing, I thought it was a fantastic movie


----------



## DemiseJosh (Jul 14, 2009)

2012 is a movie about how the Mayan calender was right now about the bible lol
I think it looks good personally but well see


----------



## Benjo230 (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought Knowing was very good and intersting...up until the last 5 minutes or so? 

If the film ended with the actual destruction of Earth scene (that bit was fucking awesome!) then it would've stayed high in my "films that're awesome list". But the ending truly fucked it over...

I too am looking forward to this as a fan of end of the world Apocalypsey stuff


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually can't wait.
> 
> I've got a thing for Apocalypse films and The Day After Tomorrow is a guilty pleasure of mine.



Same here. Movies where shit get's destroyed on a massive scale is awesome!  Day after Tomorrow was awesome, and I personally loved Independance day even more.

This looks like the big daddy of apocalypse movies! 



signalgrey said:


> anybody see knowing?
> 
> that was .....fuck....owful
> 
> its the end of the world....hey alien angels!



The first 45 minutes or so was great, the end kind of ruins everything. Good thing I saw it before you decided to ruin it for me though


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 15, 2009)

The animation looks killer.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 15, 2009)

That trailer makes me want to see it.


----------

